# Novelty Shoot Ideas



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

We do a walkback shoot. Put a paper plate on a target block and eveyone shoots it from 20 yards. Those who hit it, get to shoot at it from 30 yards, then 40 yards, and so on. You'll be surprised how many drop out. Charge a couple of dollars per person, and split the pot with the eventual winner.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Tough man shoots. Targets beind cages, with logs just infront of them, shoot through cider blocks, between two trees that are prettty close together.
They are a ton of fun.


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

My favorite is the playing card with a orange sticker dot on one side, hanging by fishing line in front of a bag target. The wind make the card swing and twirl, and it was around 45 yards. They charged $1 per shot, with anyone puncturing the orange dot taking 50% of the pot. I laid one in right through the card, next to the dot, but missed the dot. Sooo close, but no cigar.


----------



## J3100 (Mar 4, 2006)

dart board target best score wins pot


----------



## zwbonner (Nov 18, 2005)

J3100 said:


> dart board target best score wins pot


I thought about this one actually. Do you shoot into a dart board?? or do you make one that looks like a dart board. and how far??


----------



## redracer_6 (Feb 19, 2007)

actualy you have a set stencils that you paint a dart board on a archery target. you can get them on e-bay


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

hanging ping pong balls if there's a slight breeze.

archery poker.


----------



## Dan-O (Dec 24, 2006)

We used to do one where you post a deck of playing cards on a target face.(photo-copy-- not real cards)Everyone shoots 5 arrows for a poker hand. Seems like the cards were smaller than normal, but you could still see them through your binos. Another one I saw a long time ago was 3 clay birds hanging from strings at 20 yds. and 2 at 30 yards. Break all five to split the pot. It's harder than it sounds with the wind blowing the clays around. Most guys will get the 3 at 20 and the first one at 30. But then the lump sets in and guys are yelling and stuff. It's pretty much fun.


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

Shawn's Archery does the Iron Buck that is a steel deer silouette with a hole cut out where the vitals would be...Shoot goes in a walk back fashion I believe....The buck is an arrow destroyer!:mg:


----------



## XT-girl (Aug 3, 2006)

At one of our indoor shoots we were shooting lifesavers at 40 yards. We have also shot lifesavers at an outdoor shoot on a moving target. They were held on the target with a golf tee. We also have a "cloud shoot" which is a balloon about the size of a softball at about 100 yards. It is $1.00 for three arrows and you win half the pot when you break it. Or we use fishing bobbers on fishing line at 50 yards and you have to break the bobber to have your name go in the pot and after the whole shoot they draw one name for half the pot.


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

I think with life savers at 40yrds, a roll would last me at least a year. LOL!:darkbeer: That's some good shootin'!


----------



## Abraham52 (Jan 7, 2006)

We set up a rig at a camp shoot with a shop vac in reverse blowing thru PVC pipe that held up a ping pong ball over the end of the pipe. The height of the ball fluctuates and from 20yds it is hard to hit. You have one pipe horizontally with the vaccuum hose taped to one end. We put a T connector every 3 feet with a 2 ft piece of pipe vertically with the last one using a 90 degree connector. Wish I had a picture.


----------



## Beeteam2557 (Feb 24, 2007)

We used to do the same thing with the shop vac and ping pong ball, but I couldnt remember how we kept the pressure from blowing the ball away. It just levitates . Pretty hard to hit, but fun. I have heard of a form of archery golf where you shoot for your drive and second shot, and then there is a tennis ball hanging from the flag stick. When you hit the ball, thats a holed putt. Never seen this done, but heard about it. Sounds dangerous.


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

Alot of fun ideas here!!


----------

